
Monty Python's Cheese shop sketch transcript - bausano_michael
http://www.mit.edu/afs.new/sipb/user/ayshames/Python/CHEESHOP.PYTHON
======
hanging
Video of the original TV performance:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPqGt0ZI_1k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPqGt0ZI_1k)

------
11thEarlOfMar
Turns out you can follow most of the troupe on Twitter:

@NotMichaelPalin ‏

@PythonJones ‏

@TerryGilliam ‏

@EricIdle ‏

@JohnCleese ‏

Official:

@montypython ‏

------
hprotagonist
besides the obvious pypi joke, i'm not sure why this is here.

~~~
sundaeofshock
Back in the mist and depths of time, Monty Python was not at all mainstream.
Those who knew of the sketch were most likely to self-identity as a nerd or
geek.

Let us olds enjoy a bit of nostalgia.

